# Where can I buy a fishfinder rig???



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

forgive me for asking a dumb question -Ive always used lures or a Hi-Lo rig to fish- can I buy a fish finder rig anywhere or do I have to make one- Ive looked all over tackle box before and didnt seem to find any- would anglers have some for sale


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

You can make your own, walmart has some of the plastic ones (i have a few and they work great). Over time i hear braided line might cut through it but so far i havent had any problems because i have a mono leader.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's a popular fish finder rig that most of us use. Hope this helps.










Here's a slight variation I use when livelining from my boat or a pier when I not concerned with the tidal current. It's tied directly to the main line with n shock lwader.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

You can use a large snap swivel instead of the Fish Finder sliding clip. The most important part is the Bead between the Swivel and the Sinker slide/clip. This will keep the knot on the swivel from chaffing and the slide from binding up on the knot. Just get some large beads, 80lb to 100lb test swivels, Some large coast lock snap swivels and some 50lb leader material. They are very easy to make.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

anglers have them, they have the the semi good ones that are harder to rip with braid. they are the ones that have a yellow top and white bottom and twist around the main line for easy on/off installation. put a bead on after the snap swivel to keep the ff from banging the knot. or you can use a snap swivel,put one on the main line then a bead then tie on another snap.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Actually I'd rather use the coastal lock snap swivels especially those made Sampo.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Actually I'd rather use the coastal lock snap swivels especially those made by Sampo.


----------



## A.M (May 17, 2009)

I've been looking at the Sampos and was wondering how they would hold up. They look like quality, but I've been mistaken before. And I believe they are a little cheaper than the spros I normally use.

My fishfinder is basically the same only I use a snell knot on the hook and palomars on both sides of the barrel swivel.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sampos are the standard for most big game fishermen. I've never heard of any breaking which I've had happen with others. While they may be a little overkill for sinker slides I wouldn't want anything less between me and Bubba.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

catman said:


> Here's a popular fish finder rig that most of us use. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh good look with that first pic.. I had seen that one on the internet recently, and couldn't find it again...


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.sea-fishing-rigs.co.uk/beach-saltwater-sea-fishing-rigs.html

Bookmark this


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Bookmark this!

http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/rigs/index.cfm
http://amelia-island-fishing.com/picture.cfm?image=/images/rig_reddrumsurf.jpg&width=700&height=525


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the help. If the weather is nice I plan to be out there after Easter.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

hum, they use 36" leaders for red drum, i learned that a 2" leader works better here. those brits have some cool stuff, i have some of the breakaway fast links and impact sheilds also the only place i could find larger metal crane arms 4" and larger


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

you dont need the fish finder slide just run the line threw the snap swivel and it will slide down on the bead or the swivel . I learned that on the red drum site about 7 yrs ago and have never used one since


9


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Quick doodle of the fish finder rig with a snap swivel instead of the fish finder sliding clip.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Why would you want a bead bangin' on yer knot when you can use a big swivel that will fit over the knot and never touch it??? Metal on metal has gotta be way kinder to yer knot than a piece of plastic rubbin' on it all the time. Now some folks will use a bead on the top side of the swivel to keep the sinker from riding up the line past the shock knot when ya have a decent fish on. But imo there's a better way to do that, too.


----------

